# When do I need to buildworld kernel?



## Majorix (May 1, 2012)

I am using FreeBSD 9-STABLE.

I have installed 9.0-RELEASE, used cvsup and then buildworld kernel to get to that point.

However, now I am not sure about one thing: When do I need to do that process again?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> When do I need to do that process again?


Next time you update.


----------



## Majorix (May 1, 2012)

So there is a constant update?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

The -STABLE branches are "moving targets", meaning they will have constant changes.

If you want stability, security updates but no new features stick to a -RELEASE.


----------



## Majorix (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Majorix (May 2, 2012)

OK, a relevant question, I didn't want to create a new thread for this.

The question is: would FreeBSD know IF the kernel needs to be rebuilt, or if the kernel is already the latest version? Or would it try to upgrade (and build into the same thing) if I run it, say, 5 minutes later?

I am of course not going to run it every 5 minutes, but more often than not.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2012)

There's no automatic check if that's what you mean. You can build any version you like at any point in time and it will happily run for years on end without complaining. 

For production machines I highly recommend running a -RELEASE. Patches are far and few in between. Subscribe to the FreeBSD security mailing list and you'll be notified if there are any security issues that warrant an update. freebsd-update(8) is the easiest tool to use for keeping a -RELEASE updated.

Sticking to -STABLE is possible for production systems but features might change or are added/removed. How and when you update is mostly up to you. This must be done by rebuilding world+kernel. Subscribing to the -STABLE mailing list is probably a bit overkill but read the list at least every once in a while so you know what's happening. Security updates will also occur so you also need to keep an eye on the already mentioned security list.


----------



## Majorix (May 3, 2012)

Thanks SirDice, you are very helpful.


----------

